# Toasted my gun.



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Spent the last two days installing 98 sheets of underlay (all screwed down over 2'x2' metal tiles, a computer floor). First day had a box of 8000 screws, went through that by the end of the day. Second day, another box of screws and was going well until my screw gun gave out on me. I mostly do drywall and related interior work. My gun was a Dewalt that I've had for 12 years and served me well. I have to get another and I'm curious to what you guys would suggest??? What do you use and how do you like them??


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

12 years? Damn, your should have taken some DNA from it when you had the chance so you could have it cloned.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> 12 years? Damn, your should have taken some DNA from it when you had the chance so you could have it cloned.


12 years but it was rebuilt about three times. That's nothing, my partner has a dewalt gun that is 100% cast aluminum. The thing must be 20-25 years old. Didn't even know they (Dewalt) were making guns back then..


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

You rockers should be able to reply??? What guns are you running or tried and how do you like them??? Another question, have you tried the cordless guns 12 or 14.4v etc... just looking for advice!!! I have to buy a new one and just want to know from the other pros what I might look into???


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Dura Spin, it's an auto load, I think Senco makes it, but I can't remember and I'm not going out to the shop to jog my brain, sorry.

It's a good gun, I've had it about a year, worked the crap out of it last fall and no complaints.

Well, let me re phrase that, if ya grip it to tight, it work up a hell of a blister in the thumb joint.
Bob


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Best powertools that last. Milwaukee. But those might be hard for you to find. In my area Farmer Fleet carries them. But i don't think menards or lowes have milwaukee they carry like dewalt. If they do not the selection like farmer fleet has. I have a few power tools and there all milwaukee. Anybody else here ever here of milwaukee power tools?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

747 said:


> Best powertools that last. Milwaukee. But those might be hard for you to find. In my area Farmer Fleet carries them. But i don't think menards or lowes have milwaukee they carry like dewalt. If they do not the selection like farmer fleet has. I have a few power tools and there all milwaukee. Anybody else here ever here of milwaukee power tools?


Heard on history channel that milwaukee started making riviting and shearing tools for the aircraft industry during WWII


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

747 said:


> Anybody else here ever here of milwaukee power tools?


Anybody else here NOT hear of milwaukee power tools?

747, just to get you in the know. Milwaukee is a very well known brand of power tools. I would be surprised to find someone on this site that hasn't heard of them. Oh ya, good tools too, for the most part.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

747, Milwaukee tools are available every where up here in Canada. Many of our subs use them (many have the full kit including the job site stereo/battery charger). They seem to like them. Personally have never tried them. I'll see if I can borrow a demo gun from my tool wholesaler to try out..

I would go right back to another Dewalt gun (Mike was amazed I had it for 12 years) but it spent about two of those years in the shop. Triggers, clutches, brushes, complete rebuilds, etc... Also, I'm really interested in getting a cordless (getting tired of holding up the end of a 12' sheet of 5/8 above my head and going to set the screw and your cord gets caught on something sending the screw on your gun flying). Happens too often. Tried one Makita cordless but was not impressed with the balance of it..


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a DeWalt screw gun that's been used for just Sheetrock and I've had it for at least 11 years and it still runs but if I had to replace it it would be with one of >>These<<. 50 screws as fast as you can push and all the drywall companies use them here but then we're using a case or more of screws a week.


----------



## drywaller56 (Feb 2, 2006)

the grabber screwgun that you see in the link above is a very good gun. you can buy just the gun without the super drive It's a heavy duty black and decker near as I can tell. We have maybe 6-8 of them and are happy with them. As far as cordless, I have a couple of 18 v. dewalts that I'm very happy with, they are drywall guns and not screw guns, most of the time I think you would have to order them.
Robert


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

That Grabber gun looks interesting. I didn't know that they sold tools (only know them for the best screws I've ever used). I'll have to phone around and see if anyone here has them. I like the idea of the extension since I do some flooring underlay (and in the summer decks, side jobs on weekends). How expensive are the screws (I guess I'll have to check out the availability of those as well)?

Today tried a Milwaukee gun and liked it. Spins a little slower than my Dewalt did and that's a good thing. Doing almost all steel stud application, I would get the screw through the drywall but it would spin many times before grabbing the steel stud (causing a bit of paper fraying on almost every scew I put in). We mostly tape our own boarding and is a pain to have the deal with the little bits of paper protruding over the screw hole. With the Milwaukee, didn't have that problem once.. I might be sold (even though it isn't cordless). Still gonna look into the Grabber though  . Thanx Guys!!


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

anyone ever use a subfloor screw gun for installing ceiling screws?? or is this just crazy LOL!! We typically tack up all the ceiling first and then I have a guy go back and finish screwing whileI start taping/mudding...read small 2 man crew and trying to "stay busy", and this is on normal 8-10' ceilings.


----------



## Roc-It! Drywall (Apr 8, 2006)

I have tried many screwguns and personally, I think the Dewalt seems to do the trick for me. But you are right, it does spin pretty fast!


----------



## mistersmooth (Apr 7, 2006)

A tool repairman told me dewalt screw guns are made for speed and not designed for high torque. Underlayment should be installed with a gun designed for torque. I stripped the guts out of my dewalt when using three inch screws for a deck project.


----------



## travus (Dec 8, 2005)

I like Dewalt screw guns but I love my Milwalkee screw gun.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Roc-It! Drywall said:


> I have tried many screwguns and personally, I think the Dewalt seems to do the trick for me. But you are right, it does spin pretty fast!


Welcome fellow Winnipegger!!!


----------



## linkster01 (Apr 7, 2006)

Ive been thinking about buying a hilti. Has anyone tried there screwguns


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

I have used the both senco dura spin(cord and cordless) and would never think of using anything else, , not sure how it would work on under layment. but its a must for sheet rockers. 

Nick


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

linkster01 said:


> Ive been thinking about buying a hilti. Has anyone tried there screwguns


Hilti is an awsome gun (have used one a few times). Quite light, well balanced, and the big thing is, it's very quiet!! Problem is the price, you can get a comparable gun to do the job for 1/3 the price...

To let you guys know, I ended getting my (DeWalt) gun rebuilt again and is good as new (It's been good to me for many years and I'm used to it). Another note, it's the model designed for decks/drywall and therefore has the added tourque (otherwise I wouldn't have used it for that application)..


----------



## letgo (Apr 25, 2006)

Use a hilti gun (huge torque w/adjustable clutch)-- the dewalts are great, but if you want one that does decking dewalt makes a 2500 rpm that is best (I believe milwaukee does too) -- Dont use a 4500 rpm for decking-- those are made for drywall with points going into 20-25 guage. I did a bunch of window and door nailers on a job we used dewalts and milwaukee cordless guns -- the dewalt could not drive a 3" tapcon-- but the milwaukee would bury it!! No matter how you dlice it -- dewalt= black and decker-- Spend for quality-- 12 years on a gun -- WOW


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Absolutely LOVE all my Dewalts. 

We have 6 Dewalt Drywall screw guns and 3 drywall routers that just will not die. 

We also have 2 Dewalt Deck/drywall guns. Sounds like one of the latter models (deck guns) would maybe be better for putting in 3" screws.

I don't necessarily swear by any particular brand, tho, there are some I definitily choose to stay away from. 

I have alot of different brand names that run great, but out of the Dewalt tools (I also have 2 Miter saws and 3 Cordless drills) - I have to say that all have taken a beating and keep running great.

Back in the 80's we used Milwaukees for screwguns. Great guns. Probably would still have one, but it got stolen back around '91....the brand seems to have 'died' out a little in my area or - more likely got 'marketed out' by other companies.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## drywall (Jun 4, 2006)

*senco duro spin*

it's thee only way to go...:thumbsup:


----------



## rocker7969 (Apr 10, 2005)

I've had best luck w/ dewalt guns. I also have a grabber which is just as good in my opinion. I also recomend the Senco self-feeders for any drywall hanging. I have two 14.4 cordless 4,000 rpm guns, a corded one that's only 3,000 rpm, and I also use the long 24volt gun that is made for subflooring, but we use it to tack up ceilings that are 9' so we don't need a bench to screw them all off. I use my corded dewalt for just mainly screwing inside corners of the rock. The self feeders can be a ***** trying to get into tight corners, but other than that, I love them. My dad still has some old milwalkee guns that we still use as back ups. work great, but are a bit heavy compared to the dewalts.


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

Dewalt has gone thru many changes in the last 12 years. I have sold a lot of them in that time (2 to 3,000) 12 to 16 years ago they had just taken over from Makita as the best, and had bought out Black and Decker. They have made some fine guns but within the last few years have gotten rid of some real workhorse models in favor of what I call the disposable gun. Mil's are fine guns but heavy for sheetrocking. Hilti makes a fine tool but the price is a drawback. Senco guns are good for straight out production. You have the best idea though. Replace bearings and brushes till it turns to mush. You won't find a better gun than the 12 year old model you have now....I agree on the torque issue and burning them up. It comes down to ALL GUNS ARE NOT CREATED EQUAL!!!!


----------



## von.Awesome (Jan 7, 2008)

it all depends whether you want a corded or cordless gun. hilti has a wicked 6 or 8000 rpm gun that is wicked for steel studs and goes like crazy... and forever. however i have a 12v cordless dewalt and i wouldnt trade it for the world. i tried the 18v and if youre looking for battery life its better however... it is heavier and screwing in all day gets sore... besides the dewalt 12v batteries charge in an hour anyways... who cares about battery life... it fits way better in your hand and takes a beating... there warranty is insane too. this one goes about 2400rpm or 800 when you switch it into low whioch is wicked for when you take off ur nosecone and screw in angles and crap.


----------

